# Anybody see Iverson's post game interview?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

After the game, Iverson had an interview, and said something along the lines of "I'm walking around the arena, if you got a problem say it to my face....Be a man....Don't just run your mouth, do something about it." Don't quote me on that, but he did say something along those lines. 

Anyway, does anybody know who he was talking about? Did someone on the Bucks piss him off? Darn ESPNEWS only showed the interview, and didn't elaborate on it at all.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

They said on NBA Fastbreak that it was addressed to members of the Philadelphia sports media, people on the sports radio shows who were criticizing him for not coming back sooner.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Didn't Mcnabb also have problems with the Philly media this year?

Anyhow. I saw it. It was awesome. I love when Iverson starts ranting and raving in press conferences. People make a big deal because of how it sounds, but for the most part he's been right about everything he's ranted about. He picks his spots well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> They said on NBA Fastbreak that it was addressed to members of the Philadelphia sports media, people on the sports radio shows who were criticizing him for not coming back sooner.


Really? I thought he was talking to somebody from the Bucks or something. 



> Didn't Mcnabb also have problems with the Philly media this year?


I don't know about that, but I would believe anything after I saw the Eagles fans cheer for Michael Irvin when he got seriously hurt. They weren't cheering for his recovery, they were cheering for his injury.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? I thought he was talking to somebody from the Bucks or something.
> ...


We are as Philadelphians(former) but not far away. The worst fans you will Ever and I mean Ever come across. Someones grandmother getting sacked by Ray Lewis would get a bunch of cheers going if she was from the opposing team. That being said some of the journalists he was calling out would smile right in his face and then go write a column up on him or talk about it on TV. Thats the way it works even though its quite disgusting.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*well*

Allen iverson should be the last person in the world anyone should criticize for not playing hurt

the man is hurt everyday and plays with injuries people wouldnt think of doing


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: well*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Allen iverson should be the last person in the world anyone should criticize for not playing hurt
> 
> the man is hurt everyday and plays with injuries people wouldnt think of doing








ExactLy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's like he said. It just shows that some people just don't care about him at all. If this guy says that he is hurt and needs time, then you don't question him. He's played on injuries that were supposed to keep him out 4-6 weeks...coming back in like 10 days.

And plus it's his knee. Last thing he needs to happen to his game is to start having knee problems.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

How can anyone possibly challenge his toughness?


----------



## chiuondis (Oct 9, 2003)

vince carter!... 

jk


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*lolol*



> Originally posted by <b>chiuondis</b>!
> vince carter!...
> 
> jk


haha:yes: :grinning:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chiuondis</b>!
> vince carter!...
> 
> jk


:upset: *hate* :upset:

But seriously A.I. is one of the toughest players in the NBA if not the toughest


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i wonder if he ever went to class at georgetown, the guy sounds like an idiot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i wonder if he ever went to class at georgetown, the guy sounds like an idiot.


Why? Because he sounds diffrent than you?
Or was it something he said? Because as far as I know his point was valid.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Howard Eskin, who hosts some radio show in Philly said Iverson skipped rehab for his knee injury so the team fined him. He then said that AI didn't go on the west coast trip because he was mad about the fine. Eskin also said that AI doesn't have heart and isn't a team player. Apparently this Eskin guy hates on Iverson every chance he gets (from what I understand by reading posts on this topic on different websites).

Last night Iverson went off, saying "I'm right here, if you a real man and have a bone to pick with me, I'm right here, come up to me like a man".

And apparently Eskin was there in the room, with a bunch of other reporters and he didn't say anything...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The King of the World</b>!
> Howard Eskin, who hosts some radio show in Philly said Iverson skipped rehab for his knee injury so the team fined him. He then said that AI didn't go on the west coast trip because he was mad about the fine. Eskin also said that AI doesn't have heart and isn't a team player. Apparently this Eskin guy hates on Iverson every chance he gets (from what I understand by reading posts on this topic on different websites).
> 
> Last night Iverson went off, saying "I'm right here, if you a real man and have a bone to pick with me, I'm right here, come up to me like a man".
> ...


well duh, if he gets on AI and 76ers and his station have beef, he'd get canned


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> well duh, if he gets on AI and 76ers and his station have beef, he'd get canned


Not exactly, he calls out other players on the Regular, I have seen and watched him call out McNabb to his face. Howard picks his spots and certain players he will call out and then others he will do it behind a microphone and when in public act like he didnt say a word. The next day he was on the radio retracting his statement somewhat. What a loser, be a man and stand by your ward


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know about other fans but when I heard AI was sitting out with the injury, I took it in stride. I never really like seeing players on my favorite teams rush back to their own detriment, because whatever short lived satisfaction comes from their swift return most likely will end in something that trims days off of their career.

Sixers weren't winning without him, but it's not fair to Iverson or the team to complain about him sitting out. In sports, I'm aware that the thought pattern is "what have you done for me lately" but even a person with Alzheimer's can't truly forget everything Iverson has done. If he thinks he had to sit out, he knows what he's doing, because as a fan and watching Iverson over the years it's obvious that it bothers him more than it'll ever bother us that he didn't play those games. That's why I won't buy what Eskin is saying about Iverson about not going on the Western trip because of a vendetta against the organization. I thought Iverson explained before that he wouldn't go on the trip because if he did he'd force it out for one of the games.

Let's face it, when you look back on it, Howard Eskin has had this little "feud" with Iverson ever since Iverson refused to do the little exclusive interviews with Eskin. Ever since then, Eskin has spat out numerous trade rumors involving Iverson, and said every negative word possible about him. I actually enjoy listening to Eskin.. when he's talking Eagles, but when he's on about the Sixers I never listen because it's always anti-Iverson, and like AI said if you want to support him don't bother calling Eskin, because it'd be a waist of time, and only a few seconds before you hear the dial tone after he hangs up.

-Tim


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? Because he sounds diffrent than you?
> Or was it something he said? Because as far as I know his point was valid.



every time he opens his mouth its to complain about the cops or the coaches or the media. he seems to be mad at the world. here's a guy making about 13 mil a year, is he ever happy?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> every time he opens his mouth its to complain about the cops or the coaches or the media. he seems to be mad at the world. here's a guy making about 13 mil a year, is he ever happy?


What does happiness have to do with how much he knows? You said he sounded like an idiot, and implied that he was uneducated...

If you want to let it go, then I'll let it go. But I didn't like the point you inadvertently(hopefully) were driving at.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> What does happiness have to do with how much he knows? You said he sounded like an idiot, and implied that he was uneducated...
> ...


he does sound like an idiot, the guy went to one of the best schools in the country for two years and talks like he just stepped out of the ghetto. that is obviously the image he wants to portray and you seem to like it so all i can say is be my guest.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

The media's job is to sell papers.
If they don't have a story they make it up.
However if Iverson did skip rehab then the road trip then they should call him out on that.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> he does sound like an idiot, the guy went to one of the best schools in the country for two years and talks like he just stepped out of the ghetto. that is obviously the image he wants to portray and you seem to like it so all i can say is be my guest.


Are you serious? So when somebody lives in the ghetto for the first 19 years of their life, and than goes to a good school for 2 years, they are automatically supposed to erase their entire childhood? You need to growup not everybody is from the suburbs, a lot of us grow up in the ghetto, just because you get some wealth doesn't mean the ghetto leaves you. The man plays basketball for a living he isn't an executive of a major coroporation, he doesn't need to portray somebody who grew up a rich community. He is himself, and he definitely doesn't sound uneducated when he speaks, he doesn't use words in the incorrect context or stuff like that, he just talks with a "hood tone." Sorry he pronounces words that end in "ing" like they end in "in," thats how we talk. If you don't like it than so be it but don't say the man sounds like an idiot because of it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you serious? So when somebody lives in the ghetto for the first 19 years of their life, and than goes to a good school for 2 years, they are automatically supposed to erase their entire childhood? You need to growup not everybody is from the suburbs, a lot of us grow up in the ghetto, just because you get some wealth doesn't mean the ghetto leaves you. The man plays basketball for a living he isn't an executive of a major coroporation, he doesn't need to portray somebody who grew up a rich community. He is himself, and he definitely doesn't sound uneducated when he speaks, he doesn't use words in the incorrect context or stuff like that, he just talks with a "hood tone." Sorry he pronounces words that end in "ing" like they end in "in," thats how we talk. If you don't like it than so be it but don't say the man sounds like an idiot because of it.


exactly. Thank you.


----------

